# [SOLVED] Can't access shared file or folder



## shelenjoy

Good day to all.

When I'm trying to access a computer within our network, I could not access it and this is the error message "\\computer_name is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource.Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permission. There are currently no logon servers available to service the logon request".

Please could somebody help me how to fix this error?


----------



## Fred Garvin

*Re: Can't access shared file or folder*

Is this a home or work network? You would have to enable file & printer sharing on any computers you want to share files between and make the network private. Make sure you have a folder or share setup that allows access to the other computers. Have a look at this article on sharing and permissions.


----------



## shelenjoy

*Re: Can't access shared file or folder*

This is a work network. I have enabled the file and printer sharing but still unable to access yet. A window would appear wherein the username and password was asked and once I have supplied this information, still the error message as I said above would appear. Is there any other way to fix it please? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Fred Garvin

*Re: Can't access shared file or folder*

Is this a workgroup network or are you using a server with a domain? When you are prompted to enter a user name and password in workgroup sharing, you enter the name and password of an account on the computer whose files you are trying to access.

Here are a couple other links to help understand file sharing setups.
Share Files and Printers between Windows 7 and XP - How-To Geek
Enable file and printer sharing


----------



## shelenjoy

*Re: Can't access shared file or folder*

We are using a server with a domain. It was our DHCP server which unfortunately broke down and so we have used the DHCP service of our Fortinet firewall. Since then, we could not access the shared folder or printer although we could see the computers in the network. Thanks a lot for the links that you've provided. Hopefully this would work. This site is really a big help for us who are not very familiar with computer problems and troubleshooting.

I'll keep you posted. Thanks again.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Can't access shared file or folder*

Someone should have fixed the server and not brought up thr fortinet as a dhcp server.
I suspect this has caused a ip/dns issue.

To start we need to see a ipconfig /all from the server and then one from a workstation.


----------



## shelenjoy

*Re: Can't access shared file or folder*

This is the ipconfig:

SERVER
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator.X3500>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : x3500
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : SMN.COM.PH
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : SMN.COM.PH
COM.PH
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcon NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-44-30-DC-AE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.2
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator.X3500> 

Computer unit
C:\Users\shelen>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : FIN_SHELEN
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : SMN.COM.PH
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : SMN.COM.PH
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethern
et Controller(NDIS6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-CE-30-AB-B6-7F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.21(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, December 06, 2011 6:32:24 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, December 13, 2011 6:32:23 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.2
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.167.97.65
203.167.97.201
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{52ACF66E-816A-4A8F-A4D4-EDFA9BE33760}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:28eb:29ba:f5ff:feea(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::28eb:29ba:f5ff:feea%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Users\shelen>


Thanks....


----------



## Fred Garvin

*Re: Can't access shared file or folder*

I agree with Wand3r3r. Fixing the server will save you headaches. If you have to use the router, add 10.0.1.1 in the router setup page as its DNS server. You may also have to add your ISPs DNS server addresses to the Forwarders Tab in DNS on your server.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Can't access shared file or folder*

Where is the dns entry on the servers ipconfig /all? Appears that you didn't copy the entire output.

The server should point to itself for dns not the internet.

under the computer
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.167.97.65 203.167.97.201
these entries are wrong. You should only list 10.0.1.1 ie. the servers ip for dns

Those 203x dns entries belong in the dns servers forwarders [not to be confused with forward lookup zone] as suggested by Fred.


----------



## shelenjoy

*Re: Can't access shared file or folder*

Thanks Fred and Wand3r3r for your big help. This means a lot to us. Good day to all.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Can't access shared file or folder*

We are always happy to help which is why we do this. Let us know if you need further assistance.


----------



## shelenjoy

*Re: Can't access shared file or folder*



Wand3r3r said:


> We are always happy to help which is why we do this. Let us know if you need further assistance.


I will and thanks again. As of now, we can access shared file/folder.
Advance Merry Christmas to all.


----------

